# Plumb Crazy Purple



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyone see the show last night before Overhaulin' called 'Wreck to Riches' ?? They restored a '71 GTX or Roadrunner or something and painted it Plumb Crazy Purple... Anyway I like the purple they used, but I don't like most of the pictures of Challengers that are Plumb Crazy Purple, they're too light. Did they use a House of Color paint on that GTX??


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

no, thats plum crazy purple, it's the same color you see on the chargers and challengers


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, plumb crazy was deep, as pictured above. Real nice color.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

The first car(80mustang) I had painted was a Plum Crazy Purple. I had the car painted with a silver base and then had 1 part plum crazy to 3 parts clear, (yeah some straight ghetto HOK). :biggrin: 
I threw in some blue prism pearls and flake.

Beside for the tiger stripes, it turned out nice I though......well hell it was the early 90's and I couldn't aford HOK...... still can't afford :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

On wrecks to riches it was HOK. I liked that color and the black stripes set it off.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I THOUGHT IT WAS HOK!! Wonder what line it is. Shimmerin bases?? I'd love to find out, that version of it is the one I want on my Fury...


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I know the HOK Plum Crazy Purple is a little darker and more vivid than Regular Plum Crazy Purple. Now I can't find that color. How do you find it in House of Color's lineup??


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

heres the HOK chip chart... http://www.hokpaint.com/chipspg2.html

heres my 64 in HOK purple marble

and also look under HOK LILAC...hope it helps


----------



## 90ina75impala (Feb 23, 2011)

There are several brands that make a so called "plum crazy", and there are some lighter than others.. Hok most likely makes the nicest lookin plum. I was checking out KemFx's plum crazy and it looks dark as well and for a really good price. Dunno about quality at 200 bucks a for a full kit though


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoLo 6T4_@Apr 8 2006, 03:19 PM~5203282
> *heres the HOK chip chart... http://www.hokpaint.com/chipspg2.html
> 
> heres my 64 in HOK purple marble
> ...


u got more pix nice


----------

